# OCCUPATIONAL TRANSFER TO AIRFORCE TRADE FROM ARMY



## Bubbs25 (20 Nov 2009)

Good day all,

Im unsure if I am posting this in the right area but im sure you'll be able to point me in the right direction.
I am awaiting an OT to AVN TECH. I was wondering since I am wearing Army DEU, When would I change DEU to Airforce.  When will I be able to start wearing a Blue Beret and be issued airforce entitlements.
I am not sure if it will be stated in my OT message or not.  
If anyone has changed from army to airforce your input would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Occam (20 Nov 2009)

It will definitely state the effective date of OT (and uniform change) in your OT instruction message.


----------



## Bubbs25 (20 Nov 2009)

Thanks Occam. Thats what I was thinking but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## C17 Tech (20 Nov 2009)

Bubbs25 said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> Im unsure if I am posting this in the right area but im sure you'll be able to point me in the right direction.
> I am awaiting an OT to AVN TECH. I was wondering since I am wearing Army DEU, When would I change DEU to Airforce.  When will I be able to start wearing a Blue Beret and be issued airforce entitlements.
> ...



If you get accepted for this year's program, you will be posted to BTL on your base/wing and you will change your uniform on 1 April 2010. Are you LOTP or AVOTP?
I was a Veh Tech and OT'd in 2003. I joined BTL in Petawawa on 1 April 2003. They sent me to 427 Sqn for OJT while I waited for my posting message to Borden.

BTW, April 1st is the Air Force Birthday. Good luck with your OT!

C17


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2009)

Bubbs25 said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> Im unsure if I am posting this in the right area but im sure you'll be able to point me in the right direction.
> I am awaiting an OT to AVN TECH. I was wondering since I am wearing Army DEU, When would I change DEU to Airforce.  When will I be able to start wearing a Blue Beret and be issued airforce entitlements.
> ...



When you do receive your message, please take it into your supporting clothing stores right away so that they can get you sized (yes, AF DEU fits differently than LF DEU) and get your new uniform ordered - we don't stock DEUs on-base anymore, but we will order your initial issue of your new uniform from Logistik on your behalf so that it doesn't cost you any points.

As well, the date on your message is the effective date of your transfer, but they like you to actually show up wearing the new uniform that day.

Thanks.

Vern


----------



## Journeyman (20 Nov 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> (...AF DEU fits differently than LF DEU)


Yes, the chest and shoulders are smaller  :stirpot:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2009)

And different weights too IIRC......


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, the chest and shoulders are smaller  :stirpot:



Gawd, your blue DEU must have fit you perfectly then he who haveth a build like a brook trout.  >


----------



## Bubbs25 (20 Nov 2009)

Thank you all for your responses.
Too answer a question, I am getting an OT under Compulsary.  I qualified for every tech trade in the forces.
I looked at most and AVN interested me the most. I have travelled enough on airplanes and helo and would like to learn all about what makes them work.  
Does anyone know how many they are accepting for AVN?


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2009)

C17 Tech said:
			
		

> ...you will change your uniform on 1 April 2010...



Just curious as to where this information is coming from.  Is that a trade thing, because it's the first I have heard of a specific date for transfers.  I know when I did my transfer, and as indicated in another reply on this thread, that you change your uniform for your effective transfer date as indicated on your message.


----------



## Occam (21 Nov 2009)

airmich said:
			
		

> Just curious as to where this information is coming from.  Is that a trade thing, because it's the first I have heard of a specific date for transfers.  I know when I did my transfer, and as indicated in another reply on this thread, that you change your uniform for your effective transfer date as indicated on your message.



For most transfers under AVOTP and LOTP, the transfer date is 1 April.  I won't go beyond saying "most", as I'm sure there are the occasional exceptions.  COTs are done as required throughout the year, to the best of my knowledge.

I think you had a different date because you were a CT and OT at the same time, and didn't come under either of the AVOTP or LOTP programs.


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2009)

Thank you for the info Occam.  Always good to learn something new.


----------



## Occam (21 Nov 2009)

airmich said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info Occam.  Always good to learn something new.



You're welcome. 

I'm told the reasoning behind it is thus:  By December/January, CFRETS knows how many COTs they have to deal with for the remainder of the FY, as they get first shot at "open" trades.  Any positions left over become an available position for suitable AVOTP and LOTP applicants to be put into.  Dec/Jan timeframe allows losing Career Managers to factor in vacated positions for their posting plots.  OT instructions get cut in Jan/Feb for 1 Apr, which leaves positions vacant for only a few months before the APS rolls around.

Or at least that's how it's supposed to work...   ;D


----------



## Bubbs25 (21 Nov 2009)

Does anyone know how many open positions there are for the up coming fiscal year for AVN?
Ive seen a listing for the upcoming fiscal year 10/11 and shows 27 for intake. 
Can anyone find out for sure. If you have friends in recruiting or someone I could contact to find out.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2009)

Have you tried asking the PSO?


----------



## Bubbs25 (21 Nov 2009)

Yes, I tried the PSO but the only thing they coulld tell me was that its all up to the career manager to whether or not they are going to accept me  due to med limits. They have not told me anything about the numbers they are accepting in the trade.  They mentioned if there is an opening on the BTL for AVN. They seemed pretty positive telling me that but I dont want to get my hopes up.


----------

